# New Mini Howler



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are 2 pics of a new mini howler I just came up with. I need someone that can howl to test it for me. It sounds real good to me and I usually have friends here in Overgaard always try my new designs, but since I joined here might as well spread my testing around. So first one to PM me with shipping address gets it FREE. All I ask is a honest review on the call. this call is pretty small but has very good volume.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

its gone ! Bones44 responded at 2:40. Congratulations Bones.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you sir !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go, Tom! Keep us posted man. I can't wait to hear it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Chris. I told prairiewolf I'm a lurker. LOL Now if I can just get someone to give away their AR... Looking forward to giving it a workout.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_*Thats Great of Ya PW your calls are awsome!!--Good move TOM---







-sb*_


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks cool! I think Homer said it best "DOH!" too late once again.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just happen to be on here at the right time. It's a great gesture for sure Skip. I have a couple of them by prairiewolf I'll be bringing to the Rondy. Don't know if I'll enter the contest though. I get nervous in front of a big crowd.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Bones it is on its way. Now really give a honest review of the call, and if anything needs to be different let me know that also.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No problem. I'll let you know for sure one way or another.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice call, PW!!! Good snag, Tom!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

dang tom... right on top of things as usual...lol and thats awfull nice of ya pw... hope it all works


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice grab Tom... Great looking call PW.


----------

